# Second Skin Automotive Insulation: Deadliner DIY Bed liner Review



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

*Product*: 
_*(2gal.)*_Truck Bedliner: Deadliner

*Maker*: 
 Second Skin Automotive Insulation

*Subject*: 
2001 Pontiac Sunfire 2dr

*Tools used*:
Second Skin Automotive Insulation Spray Gun
Blue Painters tape
Cardboard/Newspaper for masking
Air Compressor
_*(2qs.)*_Tray 
Water

*Message:*
I would like to apologize to the Diyma community and Ant for postponing my obligations in reviewing this product give-away. 
At the moment of the giveaway I was in a position to full fill the requirements, 
but circumstance involving my vehicle ownership have prevented me from further modification to the vehicle.
I hope to first resolve issues with my vehicle situation, and second carry out my obligations to the give-away.
In the meantime enjoy these pictures. 

*leah dizon*


----------

